# Localiser ne fonctionne pas correctement



## Skillz47 (13 Avril 2020)

Bonjour !

La fonctionnalité de localisation n'a pas l'air de fonctionner correctement sur mes appareils, et notamment mes airpods pro.

Cela fait deux fois que ça arrive, mais aujourd'hui est l'exemple le plus flagrant.
J'avais perdu mes Airpods dans mon appartement (40m²). Sur l'application "Localisation" de mon iPhone, la dernière position des AirPods était avant-hier midi. Hors, je l'ai avais utilisé plus récemment avant-hier soir. J'ai tenté d'émettre un son, de rechercher à nouveau sa position : rien. Et pourtant, j'ai finalement retrouvé mes Airpods à quelques mètres. Ils étaient bien entendu chargés.

*Question existentielle :* pourquoi, étant donné qu'ils avaient de la batterie, et qu'ils étaient à une dizaine de mètres, je n'ai pas réussi à les localiser avec l'application, pour pouvoir les faire sonner ? C'est étrange car c'est bien la seule utilité de cette fonctionnalité.

De plus, Apple avait présenté lors d'une précédente keynote la possibilité de pouvoir localiser un de ses produits même à l'extérieur, grâce au bluetooth des autres appareils Apple à proximité. Hors, cela aurait dû fonctionner ici, tous mes appareils (iPhone, iPad, Macbook) étant à proximité.

De même, je remarque en même temps que j'écris ce post, que mon macbook n'est pas localisé. Pourtant il a de la batterie (bien qu'en veille) et son bluetooth et sa wifi sont activés. Ca devrait fonctionner même en veille non ?


----------



## kasimodem (14 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,

Alors merci pour cette tranche de rire, en ce moment ça fait du bien.
J'ai été intrigué par ta question alors j'ai testé.
Donc je demande de faire sonner mes Airpods Pro (que je n'ai pas perdus, ils sont à 10 cm de moi).
Ca affiche que "les Airpods sonneront la prochaine fois qu'ils seront connectés". J'attends, rien, je finis par ouvrir le couvercle sans les sortir de la boite, et là oui ça se met à émettre un très faible bip intermittent que honnêtement je ne risque pas d'entendre à plus d'1m.
Conclusion, si vous avez perdu vos Airpods, retrouvez les d'abord pour pouvoir utiliser la fonction recherche  

Bon enfin, peut être un cas d'utilisation possible, ce serait que j'ai perdu mes Airpods dans la rue, j'active la sonnerie et donc, dès que quelqu'un les trouve et ouvre la boite, ça sonne et ça me donnera la position, mais bon...


----------

